# CPT - Looposcopy with kidney stent exchange



## ybarde (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi,

My physician did looposcopy with kidney stent exchange. Please guide me for CPT codes.

Thanks


----------



## JEYCPC (Dec 11, 2015)

Look @ 44384 and see if that works.


----------

